# The best decomposers?



## Ganoderma (Jun 30, 2008)

I am in the midst of setting up an experimental farm that is to be used for a recirculating design incorporating fish, mushrooms, plants etc.

I am wondering if any of you folks would have some recomendations for decomposing arthropods (or worms, snails etc).

i need inverts to break down waste, mostly of plant and fish poo.

So far i have been experimenting with various things such as:

african land snails
sow bugs
millipedes (local ones, if you knod a good sp. let me know )
flies
caterpillars 


i am looking for more species to play with to see what breaks down *bulk* organic waste the best.  being able to eat Cellulose is a HUGE plus (termites have come to mind, but not sure their feasibility with incorparating them into a culture system)

any help would be GREAT!!!!!

if you want to read more, you can see other posts i made here:

http://hypography.com/forums/environmental-studies/15279-decompiculture-turning-waste-crap.html

thanks!
Gano


----------



## proper_tea (Jun 30, 2008)

worms worms worms worms worms

(if you aren't already using them)


----------



## JohnEDove (Jun 30, 2008)

Springtails


----------



## Ganoderma (Jul 1, 2008)

great thanks!  i am using 2 kinds of worms, any tips on species?  its a hot country.

one thing that makes worms a little more difficult to use is they dont eat large solid matter.  so they are very useful down the ladder when the particle size is already small.  But i also need bugs that eat things liek partially rotted corn stalks.  

spring tails are another great one!  any others?

are there any super decomposing beetles?  how about mealworms?  hwo are they in humid environments?


----------



## DITB (Jul 1, 2008)

dermistid beetles would probably work if you could get them. next time you see some road kill maybe you could peep around it to see what kind of little native bugs are eating it....


----------



## auroborus (Jul 1, 2008)

ever thought about dynastes or megasoma beetles? there larvae feed on old dead wood, but it helps a lot if the wood is in the crumbling stage of decomposition.


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 1, 2008)

I think probably your best bet is to find some compost matter (if you have a compost pile already, just take some of it) and throw it in.  What you're really looking for to do most of the work is micro-organisms.  There's lots of great information on how to set up a good composting system on the internet, and really, the same should apply.  I know that as a general principal, a good way to check the health of your compost is just to use your nose.  If it smells earthy... good deal... if it smells rotton, there's probably an inbalance in your bacterial culture.


----------



## What (Jul 1, 2008)

Bacteria. Grab some composted leaf litter and add it to whatever you want to compost....

The bacteria and microorganisms will do the work.


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey Kyle

why don't u ask the locals, i mean come on, it is not that logical to ask ppl halfway across the earth what to do at the other end of the pacific with little background info, the whole fuana and understading are totaly different


i would say use some smaller red earthworms, cuz the larger black one on mountain won't last that long, and well, it is for sure gonna be smelly, so i would say Maggots


in terms of Germs, it is very very technical...you might as well contact the labs of any uni close to u, email or call would be fine


----------



## Ganoderma (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks for the suggestions.


I am exploring all possibilites, both local and not.  I have not found much info or interest locally for this type of thing (because the end production is lower and more work i assume).

Right now i am looking for specific macroscopic organisms to help break down plant matter adn fish waste.  bacteria and that will of course be added, but i am looking to find incredibly good "breaker downers".

Randolph.  i tried those darker worms, and they all died (too hot?).  right now i am having great success with the red ones (red wigglers?  they are red and wiggle/jump).  i also have a fat whitish-grey one that is mediocre.

i have been to the local university and gotten some ideas, but they have little info on the subject   right now i am taking down any and all names and going through them to see if they are good or bad 

PS.  beetle larva.  dynastes or megasoma beetles were mentioned.  i have some other thoughts about that as well.  but these beetles, do they eat the wood of the fungus associated with the wood?  Can beetles like these be fed on cornstalk type wood, or does it need to be tree type?

thanks for all the input


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Kyle

imaybe you should try to contact other biiger Universities, such as NCKU in Tainan, or even NTU in Taipei, I m quite certain they do have ppl in that field, cuz i have seen a prototype decomposer when i was in high skool

since you might stay in Taiwan for the rest of you life, might as well adapt the language, I m pretty sure there are tons of info online, but just in Chinese

about the Mountain big black earthworms, i'd say don't use too much of them, cuz they are already in danger and ppl rarely know about that, also, there are also a lot beetle larvae u can use, such as  Campsiomorpha formosana, u know those looks like jumbo mealworm beetles, I m very sure there are a lot more animals you can apply to your project since Taiwan is a bio-diversed island

cheers


----------



## DeathGoth (Jul 11, 2008)

I would say termites..

But i am now testing how good they are to breed. so far i aint sure.. 

Anyway if you can aquire a queen and king u should do ok...

They tear down wood like nobodys business.. some can eat 15 lbs of wood per day.

And some are good hydrogen producers.



Ganoderma said:


> I am in the midst of setting up an
> i am looking for more species to play with to see what breaks down *bulk* organic waste the best.  being able to eat Cellulose is a HUGE plus (termites have come to mind, but not sure their feasibility with incorparating them into a culture system)


Glass Metal and a couple toads. All is well.

I wanted to add this link.. It has all kinda bugs on it.

http://www.pestcontrolcanada.com/Questions/Pest Photos 1 to 100.htm


----------

